Fuzzy portrait live drawn by Python - sloev
======
sloev
Live drawing: [https://vrangen.net/fuzzy/](https://vrangen.net/fuzzy/)

Debug frame showing the particles that draw:
[https://vrangen.net/fuzzy/static/images/debug.jpg](https://vrangen.net/fuzzy/static/images/debug.jpg)

Stopmotion of 3 months of drawings in full hd:
[https://youtu.be/7xoZ3aDwPk4](https://youtu.be/7xoZ3aDwPk4)

Source code:
[http://github.com/sloev/face_experiments](http://github.com/sloev/face_experiments)

------
sloev
A repost of a previous post on Hackernews:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21660647](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21660647)

Since i didnt know how to update the old one with the timelapse video that i
think shows the diversity of the algorithm

